# help with motherboards



## MicroCampaign (Apr 26, 2013)

Hello, I'm building my own computer... and im getting an ASUS Sabertooth z77 motherboard but it says on specifications of a bunch of intel cpu's and I was wondering if you can put any cpu on a motherboard or if it depends and if you can put an AMD cpu on my z77. 
(fx-6300)


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please do not start more than one thread for the same issue. This forum is not the proper one so I'll leave the one in Hardware open.

Closing duplicate.


----------

